# 10 gallon stocking advice?



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

My 10 gallon currently has 8 tiger endlers(male and female) and a few cherry shrimp. Any small fish I can add? Ex. tetras or danios or such. preferably none aggressive.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

You can add guppies too just dont overstock your tank and have good filtration


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

scarlett batis, galaxy rasboras, dario dario, black tiger dario, cross banded rasboras, really most types of rasboras and danios haha just some suggestions... i also have these types of fish and may be coerced into parting with a few


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Unknown crim said:


> You can add guppies too just dont overstock your tank and have good filtration


I won't be getting guppies. I don't want to have them breeding with my tiger endlers.

And Niku, anything a bit more common? I was looking into maybe like White Cloud Minnows or tetras or maybe zebra danios? I'm just trying to find one that can coexist with my endler community.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Niku id be interested in scarlet badis/ Dario Dario if you happen to be selling some. I'll send a pm too


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

But common is so boring :/ haha I don't know white clouds are safe small tetras should also be safe danios I have bad luck with but I hear are very good in communities. If you are OK with GMO's pink danios are a nice splash of color


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Niku said:


> But common is so boring :/ haha I don't know white clouds are safe small tetras should also be safe danios I have bad luck with but I hear are very good in communities. If you are OK with GMO's pink danios are a nice splash of color


haha because I have a gift card to a pet store LOL so what about zebra danios?


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't keep zebra danios, so I can't speak from experience, but they have a reputation for being zippy and needing a lot of horizontal room to move. I think white clouds would work well, and they're usually in most stores. You might also try ember tetras or some of the _Pseudomugil_ rainbow fishes. Mostly, I think galaxy rasboras and peacock gudgeon belong everywhere.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Lutefisk said:


> I don't keep zebra danios, so I can't speak from experience, but they have a reputation for being zippy and needing a lot of horizontal room to move. I think white clouds would work well, and they're usually in most stores. You might also try ember tetras or some of the _Pseudomugil_ rainbow fishes. Mostly, I think galaxy rasboras and peacock gudgeon belong everywhere.


I would adore having CPDs but alas, I am poor and jobless at the moment. XD


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you can get them I say pygmy corydoras  They school and hover in areas together. Super cool.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Neon tetra, cardinal tetra, glowlight tetra, golden pencilfish, galaxy rasbora, kuhli loach, whiptail catfish, dwarf corydoras, sparkling gourami, chameleon fish, shell dwellers, peacock goby.

For a tank with shrimp though, the only ones I'd guarantee will not take shrimplets are the kuhli loach, whiptails, and corydoras.

Stocking 5, 10 and 20 Gallon FW Aquariums


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

The only fish I would recommend is ottos. With 8 endlers in a 10G, I'm surprised if your shrimp babies survive at all unless you have wall to wall plants. Adding more predators will just lower their odds. Ottos are super fun to watch in a group of 4 or so. Bonus, they eat algae.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Add some nemos and mabie a Dory!


----------



## Pigcold (Dec 12, 2014)

I suggest Harlequin rasbora, they are never stop exploring the tank.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Pygmy corydoras definitely!!!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Ember tetras! They are so cute and definitely peaceful.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Various boraras species, clown killifish, lampeyes, threadfin rainbows, forktail blue eyes, or emerald dwarf rasbora could all work. Might lose a few shrimplets though.

Inverts you could go amano shrimp or cpo (again, will lose a few shrimplets).


----------

